# Here's An Interesting Bird



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Our member, pigeonkeeper, has a very handsome bird that has some unusual coloration. There are a couple of pictures here: Pigeonkeeper's bird

Terry


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

they look like rollers


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Might be rollers*

The father is a black with stencil bronze and the mother is a light tort grizzle with bronze. The youngster looks like a brown tort with bronze, which means that the father carries brown and the youngster is a hen. 

Male pigeons will breed just about any willing hen and a hen without a mate will be willing to breed with just about any male. This is quite normal for pigeons and is even a safe breeding practice. He will still stay with his mate most likely and the young hen would be better off with a mate of her own.

Bill


----------

